# What app is this?



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Disclaimer: I don't have a Bionic. I have a Droid X. I was looking at the Bionic's page at Motorola and spotted this app.

What is this and is it able to run on other phones? Looks very useful!


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like Productivity Mode. I get to it via the Bionic Dock app on my device.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Scar3cr0w said:


> Looks like Productivity Mode. I get to it via the Bionic Dock app on my device.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll try to download a system dump and see if I can get that working on my Droid X.


----------

